# Firestone Super Cruiser



## Terry66 (May 5, 2013)

I picked this up at ML last weekend. Over the past week, I stripped it down, detailed it, greased it up and put it back together. Didn't like how the rear wheel was set in the fender, so I moved it forward. I need to remove a link in the chain, but you get the idea. I have some parade struts and rear bags to put on it still.

Before









After


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 5, 2013)

What a transformation..looks great! I've never owned a Monark but I've been liking them a lot lately. 

What cleaning techniques did you use?


----------



## Terry66 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks...I have always loved the Super Cruisers. As far as cleaning, mostly just a gray scotch brite pad with WD40 on the paint. Just enough effort to let the pad do the work. I soaked the springs and chrome parts in a diluted oxalic acid bath. I beat the dents out of the fender tip with a hammer/dolly. The front fender struts were mangled. I tried to find new ones, but I ended up getting some steel rod, laying it behind the stuts and beating the crap out of them with a hammer. I put them in a vice occasionally to bend them a little. Ended up painting the struts a maroon that ended up not matching, so I took some greasy, rusty steel wool to the new paint to make it age to match the rest. When I got it done, I took some rubbing compound to all the paint and then hand buffed it. It isn't perfect, but too much gloss would have looked funny on a patina'd old bike. The wheels/tires are temporary till I get the originals rebuilt and shined up.


----------



## Oldnut (May 5, 2013)

Yea we got lucky on those bikes haven't touched that Shelby yet found out its a 47.that b10e would have been a good grab 10 secs too late damn.the Firestone cleaned up nice


----------



## Terry66 (May 6, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Yea we got lucky on those bikes haven't touched that Shelby yet found out its a 47.that b10e would have been a good grab 10 secs too late damn.the Firestone cleaned up nice




I figured if I didn't knock the Firestone out while it was fresh, it would be doomed to my basement with the other projects that have been sitting there! It didn't really need much work, just a good cleaning. I am missing a couple of parts still. I need a kickstand (should be easy) and I need a right (or a set) Firestone banded pedals. When you starting on the Shelby?


----------



## Terry66 (May 11, 2013)

Added a few accessories......the bags are too white, so I am going to use them on something else.


----------



## OldRider (May 11, 2013)

Terry, where did you get those bags? And do they come in different colors? Love that idea, just not in white.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 11, 2013)

Hi Terry,
 Looks great!. I too would like to know where you got the bags, and also those cool
jeweled hub wings...............Wayne


----------



## Terry66 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys...I got the bags at ML from Cabe user firearrow. They are pretty old. Funny thing is that when I brought them home, I cleaned them up. I should have left them alone and they might have fit a little better! 

The axle wings came from a guy over on RRB several months ago.


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2013)

Nice job! Now you can park this next your Firestone 500.


----------

